# Not pooping on pads



## TNgal16 (Oct 11, 2007)

Apparently, my Augie has never picked up the rule of “tee tee pads are for pooping also.” He will poop in another room or right by it. He just doesn’t associate that he needs to do both on the pads. Suggestions?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well Jodi usually does this outside but recently he did both inside, pee on the pad and poop nearby but not on the pad. When I thought about it more, I realized that if he did this outdoors he would poop in one place then move a little farther away and then pee. They probably don't want to walk in it (that's my guess). I've put down 2 pads near each other (in the bathroom) when I thought he might need to go before I got home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is very important to keep the pad as clean as possible. I cut up the unused part of a pad & put it down on the pee spot or clean up the poop immediately---otherwise mine would do the same. They like clean.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh yes I'm familiar with the poo problem. :blush: it took us a year or more to get Maddie to go on the pad. So frustrating. For us it was constantly praising her when she did go on the pad, we would clap and make it fun for her, yes Sandi is right Maddie won't use a pad twice, so make sure its clean.
I still have issues with her hitting the pad when she pees:blink: here's this huge pad and she goes on the edge


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow our experience has been totally different. We have found that the best way to train is to have some pee on the pad so they know what they are supposed to do. Our first puppy was an only child and was not using the pad until a friend said to put a little human pee of the opposite sex on the pad and it worked like a charm. Since then it has not been an issue as we have always had at least 2 dogs. We have also rescued old Maltese and were able to train them to the pad.


----------



## mistletoe (Mar 4, 2018)

OMG! Finally someone who shares my hardship with potty training.

My dog is also (kind of, 75%) trained to pee on the pad but not poop on it. Should I try putting a little piece of poop there to show her where to go? Or will she step right on it (ew, I know)? Any tips, anyone?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

A vet once told me If I want my dog to change locations in the yard where he poops, to move a piece of 'it' to the spot where I want him to go, I would think this might also work with 'pads' although personally I don't use pads for my own dog. I like Brenda's idea about using two pads a little bit apart from each other, one for poop and one for pee. Perhaps put a 'sample' on the poo one & the other leave clean and see what happens?


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Luna sometimes poops on the pad, but if she does, then she will pee on the floor lol. There is no winning.


----------



## cshepard (Dec 27, 2017)

mistletoe said:


> OMG! Finally someone who shares my hardship with potty training.
> 
> My dog is also (kind of, 75%) trained to pee on the pad but not poop on it. Should I try putting a little piece of poop there to show her where to go? Or will she step right on it (ew, I know)? Any tips, anyone?


No need for a piece - just a tiny swipe of one (hold it in a doggy poop bag) will give enough scent for them to make the association. Same with urine - just bring a pad out to where the dog peed outside and dab it on the spot.


----------



## mistletoe (Mar 4, 2018)

cshepard said:


> mistletoe said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Finally someone who shares my hardship with potty training.
> ...


Thanks! Will try to swab a little sample of her poop to the pad. Let's see if she'd poop there or instead, sleep on her poop sample. LOL, yes it happened.


----------



## mistletoe (Mar 4, 2018)

Update: No it did not work, LOL! Well, it didn't hurt to try.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's always liked clean pads too. :blink: But what I have noticed is that 1) he doesn't like to go in front of me. In VT I put a pad in another room and he goes in there because he likes his privacy.  and also sometimes he starts going on the pad and then it's stuck to his rear and it drops on the floor not on the pad. :w00t: I walk very carefully around the key spots in my apt. Of course when we're outside he doesn't mind going in front of THE WORLD. :blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler's always liked clean pads too. :blink: But what I have noticed is that 1) he doesn't like to go in front of me. In VT I put a pad in another room and he goes in there because he likes his privacy.  and also sometimes he starts going on the pad and then it's stuck to his rear and it drops on the floor not on the pad. :w00t: I walk very carefully around the key spots in my apt. Of course when we're outside he doesn't mind going in front of THE WORLD. :blink:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
This could have been written about Lisi!


----------



## mistletoe (Mar 4, 2018)

2nd UPDATE: She DID go on the pad omg! It has only been 2.5 times out of 4 but this is so much better than nothing. I don't know what changed her mind.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

mistletoe said:


> OMG! Finally someone who shares my hardship with potty training.
> 
> My dog is also (kind of, 75%) trained to pee on the pad but not poop on it. Should I try putting a little piece of poop there to show her where to go? Or will she step right on it (ew, I know)? Any tips, anyone?


*I have both my girls (LuLu on the left and DooLittle standing). 

trained to go outside through either the upstairs

or downstairs doggie doors that open up to

an enclosed and covered patio and to do both their 

businesses there on the pee pee pads that are held in 

a plastic tray. I use two trays. For a while I also tried a 

natural and fake grass you can see in the background,

which also worked.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=254841&stc=1&d=1521000012

It' a long story on how I trained them, but is rather simple

once you follow the directions and are consistent.*


----------

